# UrbanMan Bugs Out - Day 1, October 10



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

_There are many here among us
Who feel that life is but a joke
But, uh, but you and I, we've been through that
And this is not our fate
So let us stop talkin' falsely now
The hour's getting late_​
Song = Watchtower, by Jimi Hendrix (U2 has an incredible live version of this song)

---------------

After deciding back in April that tbis is what I was going to do, finally, and I mean FINALLY, today arrived. I started my journey toward Mexico. 

Yes, over the past several months, I educated myself, which was absolutely necessary. And what I learned, wow, it really prevented what could and likely would have been so many negative issues. The steps I took, so vital. Thanks in large part to some of you, my internet friends. But still, I was quite bored, tired of waiting, like an airplane full of sweaty passengers, in a holding pattern, desperately waiting for the control tower to say, yes you can land now.

Felt great to be on the road. It's been over a year since I have been on a major road trip. And more than two years since my car specifically has been on the highway for more than 60 minutes. In the beginning, the car was fine but merely okay as far as performance goes. At about hour number 4, the acceleration was better, gunk had clearly gotten blown out. When I stopped for a break shorly after hour number 5, the engine idle was silky smooth, very sweet. 466 miles driven in 8 hours, amazing result considering I transversed two large cities where traffic was very stinky and then stinky. And off and on rain. Stopped for fuel once, and another time when nature called. Ate in the car as I drove. Okay, enough car talk.

I am currently in the very south of Oregon, at a semi-bargain motor hotel which is so far 300 per cent better than it should be given the price. I'll admit, this perception could be due entirely to the great mood I am in, as I enjoy a perfect autumn evening as exists only in the pacific northwest, and roll toward my chosen destination. Cool, humid with just a touch of the ocean in the air, also a smidgen of smoke as there are wildfires distantly nearby (smoke travels). Temp in the 50s, beautiful blue sky, dry (no rain), trees still have the majority of their leaves but the color change has definitely begun. I know I will miss this beautiful part of the world, pleased to have this last night, as tomorrow I will be in Nevada, a much different place (and luckily not on fire, as northern Cali seems to be). Aspiring to enjoy the moments. Difficult to not think about what I have left behind, and daydream about what lies ahead.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Godspeed Urban Man.

BTW, Bob Dylan wrote "All Along the Watchtower."


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Urban Man. Keep us posted! Safe travels.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> BTW, Bob Dylan wrote "All Along the Watchtower."


Nothing like a good fact check, to start the day.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Nothing like a good fact check, to start the day.


I'm a big Hendrix fan, always have been. His version was much better.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I really envy you being out on the road. Safe travels.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Great update! I really appreciate and enjoyed reading it. Central Oregon is lush and beautiful. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

About the road there is a beautiful song, I think it is from Uruguay. Latin culture is documented in songs. "Pa'l que se va"


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryQuilter (Jun 15, 2017)

Reading in order - haven't been on this forum for awhile


----------

